# AFCI/GFCI for Dishwasher



## jar546 (Feb 7, 2019)

If an electrician fails a final inspection because the dishwasher is not AFCI/GFCI protected as per the 2014 NEC, can he buy a combo AFCI/GFCI receptacle and install it and be compliant?


----------



## steveray (Feb 7, 2019)

Possibly....New circuit or existing?


----------



## jar546 (Feb 7, 2019)

steveray said:


> Possibly....New circuit or existing?



You are inspecting a kitchen renovation where the kitchen was gutted and rewired.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 7, 2019)

2014NEC, 210.8 (d) requires GFCI's for dishwashers
2014NEC, 210.12 (a) requires AFCI's

I would say yes as the AHJ. 
2014NEC, 90.4 Enforcement. allows new products or materials that may not have been ready at time of adoption. If the electrician meets the code using the combo versus the breaker he is meeting the intent of the code for safety and I would allow the combo's use.


----------



## steveray (Feb 7, 2019)

I would say yes then....As the exceptions allow the AFCI to be at the first device....Just like GFCI


----------



## ICE (Feb 7, 2019)

Maybe...maybe not.  If the branch circuit wiring is in a raceway up to the receptacle outlet, an AFCI receptacle would be permitted.


----------



## steveray (Feb 7, 2019)

ICE said:


> Maybe...maybe not.  If the branch circuit wiring is in a raceway up to the receptacle outlet, an AFCI receptacle would be permitted.



Correct....Not likely but possible....As a wiring method was not specified, I gave the best answer possible...


----------



## jar546 (Feb 7, 2019)

Pcinspector1 said:


> 2014NEC, 210.8 (d) requires GFCI's for dishwashers
> 2014NEC, 210.12 (a) requires AFCI's
> 
> I would say yes as the AHJ.
> 2014NEC, 90.4 Enforcement. allows new products or materials that may not have been ready at time of adoption. If the electrician meets the code using the combo versus the breaker he is meeting the intent of the code for safety and I would allow the combo's use.



In the absence of RMC, IMC, EMT, Type MC from the branch OCPD to the first device, there is no compliance.  In this case if this were NM cable this would not meet the code nor the "intent" of the code and it is a violation.


----------



## steveray (Feb 8, 2019)

Agreed!


----------

